# NEW YEARS EVE RALLY



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

There have been a few posts asking if we are having a New Year rally/meet this year so a few of the staff have been trying to find a venue with not a lot of success. The Rally Sec. has now managed to contact the site we used last year and they have indicated that there will be space for us if we want to attend.
The location is Stoke Prior Sports & Country Club near Bromsgrove, Worcestershire and is a small site next to a social club. They have a NYE party which comprises a bit of live music, dancing and a buffet. The beer is cheap and the food was OK last year. It's easy to get to and just off the M5 South of Birmingham. The site is mainly grass with a slight slope with a small amount of hard standing. Camping facilities are minimal but adequate, a few hook-ups on a first come, first served basis at £2.00 a night extra. The camping field is immediately behind the clubhouse so not far to crawl when under the influence. It can be muddy if it rains (poured down last year) but no-one got stuck (and we had 2 RVs). Cost will be around £3.00 per night camping and around £10.00 each for the NYE party and buffet. The plan will be to arrive Friday or Saturday and leave Monday but anyone wanting to stay longer shouldn't have any problem.

See these links for more information:
SITE DESCRIPTION
PHOTOS FROM LAST YEAR

We need to know if there will be sufficient interest to make this one viable within the next few days so if you would like to come along, post here in the next couple of days.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

No-one interested then? :roll: 

BTW, no commitment required at this stage as other members of staff are still trying to find other possible venues, we just need to know approximate numbers.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken,

There seems to be a lot in Cornwall, I know that's too far but every search I've done Cornwall keeps cropping up.

Can't find any that are central at the moment but will keep looking. Wherever you end up I hope you all have fun  

MHS...Rob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Years Eve*

Hi

We would come along - we are living in the van by then and it now looks like we are leaving the UK on 01/01/07 or 02/01/07.

Keep us posted.

Rapide561


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

Not interested in stoke prior. although it was a good night site not really up to much. pass on this one.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

We could be up for this.

Dave & Eddi

656


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Not a lot of interest then for New Year rally then?


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry, Ken. I think we'd love to come, but my daughter is planning to visit from Dubai, and we'll be playing host to her and her boyfriend.

I hope you manage to drum up a bit more interest.

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
I hope you get something sorted out Ken however I wonder if the lack of interest is due to the site and the location?
I would be interested to find out and maybe people could note down where they would like to go if there was a New Year Rally??
You have a PM Ken

Keith


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith

I don't really know what members want in terms of a NY rally, this location was pursued at the request of members who enjoyed it last year so I would have expected a rather greater amount of interest to be honest. As far as I can see it fulfills most of the required criteria for a NY rally:

1) Central, easy to access location.
2) Excellent value for money.
3) Licensed (cheap) bar and meals on site in members club (not a tent).
4) NYE party with live entertainment and buffet at very reasonable cost.
5) Local pubs/restaurants for those who want them.
6) Canalside location with plenty of walks.
7) Shops and towns within short driving distance.

The only drawbacks to this site are its basic nature, lack of hook-ups and it's inclination to turn muddy if it rains heavily (as it did last year), but this applies to many sites at that time of year. It didn't really cause any major problems last year.

I can appreciate that members don't want to travel far at the NY, particularly as the weather can be unpredictable so perhaps a number of smaller local gatherings would be more appropriate, if so then members will have to find the venues, any suggestions are welcome. The rally staff have spent a good deal of time trying to find a better central venue but have drawn a blank in terms of suitability and cost. It's very disappointing for them that so few members seem inclined to respond, perhaps members prefer to stay at home with their families at New Year?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken

Just thought I'd put my spoke in as it were!!.

Stoke Prior as you know is the venue for our Country & western Club and offers adequate (although basic) facilities.

It is not an out and out camp site, but its there so that you can stay over and take advantage of the bar "hic!!"

If you want hard standing, hook ups, RV dumps, and piped TV. then this site is not for you. If you just want a bit of fun, somewhere to lay your head and can put up with muddy boots if it rains, well happy new year.

Having said all that, I'm not sure what we are doing this year yet  
we normally wait and see what all our pals are up to, you know, last minute decisions etc.

In the absence of all mod cons, stoke prior is OK.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

We might be interested in a meet. Location is important but personally speaking, hardstanding and elec. hookup are more important concerns.


----------

